
Iran has been offline for more than 64 hours - nasir
https://twitter.com/netblocks/status/1196540585869500418
======
hoseinit
It's ridiculous to see in the 21 century some governments shut down internet
to the people. Actually this time, the intention was close the gate to the
news agencies to rest of the world

~~~
zozbot234
They could still send media and information out via sneakernet. It's simply
not possible to "close" a country to information flows in this day and age.

------
londons_explore
This is a reason the US government should be funding satellite internet.

Get the population of Iran, Syria, North Korea, etc hooked on
Google/Twitter/Facebook and take away the local governments ability to cut it
off, and suddenly you can influence hearts and minds worldwide. Whoever
controls those tweets can overthrow any government at will.

~~~
j88439h84
What does Facebook have to do with the US government?

~~~
londons_explore
Silicon valley tech companies extend US law worldwide. I know of no case of a
US tech company allowing on its platform anything illegal in the US, but legal
in another country.

Those same platforms project US culture and norms, eventually giving the US
government indirect control of the policy of a target country. For example,
gay marriage and acceptance of smoking weed have both spread to much of the
world via US influence, primarily exerted over the internet.

